# Specialized Secteur Owners Club



## tyllwyd (26 Oct 2010)

A question to those of you who upgraded the Tektro brake calipers.

I have a 2010 Elite triple, which Shimano 105 calipers did upgrade to? 5600 or 5700?

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2010)

5600's
though wouldn't have thought you'd notice any difference between the two


----------



## jimboalee (27 Oct 2010)

My Spesh SWorks has 105 5600 calipers.

They are 25g per pair ( 345g ) heavier than DuraAce, but a damned sight less expensive.


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2010)

5600 here too. Have changed the front pads to Koolstop Salmon for the winter.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

What are the Salmons like Potsy?


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> What are the Salmons like Potsy?



I'd say they are a slight improvement over the stock pads,not a massive difference but just enough to be worth while,especially in the wet.And they are as cheap or cheaper than replacement 105's
Bought mine after getting caught in an absolute deluge the other week,brakes just seemed to be none existent for a while,put the Salmons on and 1st time out in the wet there didn't seem to be much better,but once they had bedded in a bit they improved.
Only running them on the front,but have bought another pair which I might put on the rear for the winter.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> I'd say they are a slight improvement over the stock pads,not a massive difference but just enough to be worth while,especially in the wet.And they are as cheap or cheaper than replacement 105's
> Bought mine after getting caught in an absolute deluge the other week,brakes just seemed to be none existent for a while,put the Salmons on and 1st time out in the wet there didn't seem to be much better,but once they had bedded in a bit they improved.
> Only running them on the front,but have bought another pair which I might put on the rear for the winter.





Cheers Pots.
Yep have the same problem with the stock 105 pads... so will probs order some Salmons.


----------



## PaulSecteur (27 Oct 2010)

Noobie question...

Whats the difference between 5600 and 5700?


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2010)

Paulkraken said:


> Noobie question...
> 
> Whats the difference between 5600 and 5700?



5700 only work with certain shifters apparently


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> 5700 only work with certain shifters apparently



Which is complete tosh as at the end of the day the shifter is pulling a bit of cable, which can be set +/1 how ever much pull is needed.
I think the reason they say this is that what Shimano really want is for the punter to by the complete groupset rather then individual parts.


----------



## tyllwyd (1 Nov 2010)

Thanks for the help.

Reading Shimano Tech Docs it suggests the "In order to realize the best performance, we recommend that the following combination be used"

Brake levers ST-5600
Calipers BR-5600

Specialized Customer Service have said that the levers _should_ be 5603 but are cross compatable with Shimano brakes.

Waiting for a pair of 5600s callipers to be delivered as I write.

Many thanks


----------



## PaulSecteur (1 Nov 2010)

Hi,

Im thinking about getting a secteur, can I ask why you are changing your brakes?

Is it to get the extra clearance for Crud road racers, or did you find the originals to be not good enough?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2010)

Paulkraken said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im thinking about getting a secteur, can I ask why you are changing your brakes?
> 
> Is it to get the extra clearance for Crud road racers, or did you find the originals to be not good enough?



The standard Tektro's are simply not good enough.


----------



## PaulSecteur (1 Nov 2010)

ianrauk said:


> The standard Tektro's are simply not good enough.



Cheers for the quick reply.

The secteur is pushing my budget, are there any other things that need changing as I will be a bit peed off if I spend £800-1000 on a bike and then have to spend another few hundred to get decent parts.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2010)

Paulkraken said:


> Cheers for the quick reply.
> 
> The secteur is pushing my budget, are there any other things that need changing as I will be a bit peed off if I spend £800-1000 on a bike and then have to spend another few hundred to get decent parts.



No, just the brakes Paul. However, what doesn't work for one person may work for another. You may be happy with the brakes. My Secteur is my main commute bike so I need better brakes. But apart from that, it's an excellent bike.


----------



## PaulSecteur (1 Nov 2010)

Cheers for that!

I popped int the concept store in birmingham yesterday, they really looked nice!

The only problem is that getting the money together is taking longer than expected so they might sell out of the 2010 at £800


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2010)

Paulkraken said:


> Cheers for that!
> 
> I popped int the concept store in birmingham yesterday, they really looked nice!
> 
> The only problem is that getting the money together is taking longer than expected so they might sell out of the 2010 at £800



There seems to be plenty of online retailers selling at that price, so I am sure you would find one somewhere.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Nov 2010)

Silly question perhaps to ask Secteur owners but does anyone think in real life terms there is a signifcant difference in feel and performance between this bike and a Roubaix, same frame only carbon?


----------



## PaulSecteur (1 Nov 2010)

Hi LOCO,

I asked that question here... http://www.cyclechat...th-the-upgrade/

The result seems to be... The secteur is smooth and gives a comfortable ride, unless you also have a roubaix then in comparision you will feel it is not so compliant.
I think the best thing is, unless you can afford a roubaix dont try one as you will want one! But from all the people I have spoken to and asked opinions of the secteur they all say its very comfortable.

My way of looking at it is I will (probably) get a secteur and use it for a year or 2, then if Im doing distances worthy of the upgrade I will see about a roubaix.



Although having said that, I would like to know the difference between the secteur comp that also has the carbon rear stays with zerts, and a full carbon frame.


----------



## jayonabike (1 Nov 2010)

This is the route I've taken. I bought a Secteur, which is a fantastic bike (and i haven't upgraded the brakes) and I'm hoping to n+1 and purchase a Roubaix sometime next year.


----------



## andy_wrx (3 Nov 2010)

LOCO said:


> Silly question perhaps to ask Secteur owners but does anyone think in real life terms there is a signifcant difference in feel and performance between this bike and a Roubaix, same frame only carbon?



That's like asking if there's any difference between a Focus and a Mondeo, as they're both Fords...

Not the same frame, completely different frames made of alu and carbon !

I've never ridden a Secteur, but there's a fair difference between my Allez and my Roubaix, athough I happily ride both.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Nov 2010)

andy_wrx said:


> That's like asking if there's any difference between a Focus and a Mondeo, as they're both Fords...




Erm, a Focus is a small family car a Mondeo is a med sized car, the Sectuer and the Roubaix come from the exact same mould so if you were going to make a car comparision perhaps a Focus Lx compare to a Focus Ghia may have been more accurate.

If you take running gear out the only difference is Alu Vs Carbon. And my point was, is there a real world difference between the same frame made out of different materials. Thanks for your input though...


----------



## andy_wrx (4 Nov 2010)

No, they do not come 'from the exact same mould'.

Comparing a Focus Lx against a Focus Ghia would be like comparing a Roubaix Comp against a Roubaix Expert - different bits, but same car/bike.

The fact that a Secteur has an aluminium frame and a Roubaix has a carbon-fibre frame *means they are different bicycles*, despite both coming from Specialized.


----------



## PaulSecteur (4 Nov 2010)

As I said in my previous post, it seems that people that buy the Secteur are very happy with it and find it comfortable. The Roubaix is the next level up in terms of comfort.

So, if you can afford a roubaix then get one, if you cant afford one then dont even try it as you will know that the secteur isnt as good.

Reminds me of when I was a motorcyclist. I was very happy with my 600 yamaha, then after trying my mates R1 (that I couldnt afford) it always seemed to be a little lacking.


----------



## bad boy (4 Nov 2010)

andy_wrx said:


> No, they do not come 'from the exact same mould'.
> 
> Comparing a Focus Lx against a Focus Ghia would be like comparing a Roubaix Comp against a Roubaix Expert - different bits, but same car/bike.
> 
> The fact that a Secteur has an aluminium frame and a Roubaix has a carbon-fibre frame *means they are different bicycles*, despite both coming from Specialized.




+1 Andy is spot on 

I have a secteur elite 2010 and like you at the time posted a few similar questions.

The research I done against my requirements were that for me an Alu bike better suited what I was likely to do with it as opposed to going carbon and taking into consideration cost aswell. My secteur shortly will become my commuting bike which was the plan with me going fully carbon for the start of next season.

You would be better off researching the difference in frame materials as opposed to making a comparison between the alu secteur and carbon roubaix even if they share the same geometry.

Hope you enjoy the bike though


----------



## ian789 (4 Nov 2010)

Could someone inform me as to the real difference from the base Secteur and the Elite.

Would someone who is looking from moving from a £250 hybrid to a road bike benefit from the more expensive models?


----------



## PaulSecteur (4 Nov 2010)

Hi Ian 789,

Im looking at getting a secteur too, and have been doing research into them so this is what I have found from others, not first hand experiences.

Taken in isolation, and against other bike in the class the Sectuer is comfortable. If you have a roubaix or some other carbon endurance racer then in comparison to that you will feel more road bumps.

The low model of the secteur use shimano 2300 or sora shifters and derailiers. According to the reviews on evans it works well, but to me it feels a little cheap. Also, the spec says carbon forks with zerts inserts, but the pics look like there isnt a zert in there, and the dont look like a carbon fork to me.

The secteur sport keeps the same shifters, but upgraded the derailiers to Sora at the front and tiagra at the rear. 

The elite has Shimano 105 shifters, as well as the shimano 105 front and rear derailiers.

And the comp is the same as the elite, but with carbon reat stays.

After looking at them in the flesh I think the elite is the sweet spot for best value. The 105 groupset just seems nicer and I would have more confidence in it. But you cant argue with the reviews that every level of secteur gets from its owners...

Sec 2010 reviews... http://reviews.evanscycles.com/0924...ed-secteur-2010-road-bike-reviews/reviews.htm

Sec sport 2010... http://reviews.evanscycles.com/0924...ed-secteur-2010-road-bike-reviews/reviews.htm

Sec elite 2010.. http://reviews.evanscycles.com/0924...ed-secteur-2010-road-bike-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## rovers1875 (4 Nov 2010)

ian789 said:


> Could someone inform me as to the real difference from the base Secteur and the Elite.
> 
> Would someone who is looking from moving from a £250 hybrid to a road bike benefit from the more expensive models?



Sorry I can't help with your question of what the difference is between the base and the elite.	But I did what you are looking to do. I have a Claud Butler Hybrid and decided I need a racer. So following a few words of advice from this forum I bought a base sectuer.	and I love it. The only thing I've changed is the pedals. I've read all the comments about better spec gearing / brakes etc but I havn't found any probs with the original specs. Its light, quick and comfy what else do you need. I still have the hybrid which I use for my daily commute. If you do go for a sectuer you won't o far wrong


----------



## tyllwyd (5 Nov 2010)

+1

I also changed the pedals



rovers1875 said:


> Sorry I can't help with your question of what the difference is between the base and the elite. But I did what you are looking to do. I have a Claud Butler Hybrid and decided I need a racer. So following a few words of advice from this forum I bought a base sectuer. and I love it. The only thing I've changed is the pedals. I've read all the comments about better spec gearing / brakes etc but I havn't found any probs with the original specs. Its light, quick and comfy what else do you need. I still have the hybrid which I use for my daily commute. If you do go for a sectuer you won't o far wrong


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2010)

ian789 said:


> Could someone inform me as to the real difference from the base Secteur and the Elite.
> 
> Would someone who is looking from moving from a £250 hybrid to a road bike benefit from the more expensive models?



Similar to me Ian,I went from a £300 hybrid to the Secteur Sport.
Night and day difference in the way the 2 bikes feel to ride,my hybrid rarely sees the light of day now.

In hindsight I would have gone for the Elite.
There is plenty of room for upgrades but works out better value to get the best model you can from day 1.
Over the base model you will get much better components,wheels,shifters,mechs,etc.
Mine has had -
New wheels
Brakes
saddle
pedals

And as the other stock parts wear out I'll look to replace with better where possible,crankset,cassette,etc.


----------



## 007fair (8 Nov 2010)

My brother in law enlisted my help in buying a new bike for all round road use including the possibility of a LEJOG and sportives The Sectuer Elite stood out and this is what he bought although they only had a Sport built up the spec on the Elite made it worth while as it will probably be his one and only life time buy

Can I join the sectuer owners club on the back of helping him buy one? He is not really online so to speak


----------



## ian789 (8 Nov 2010)

Thanks for the replys. I'm now going to delay buying the bike so I can save up more so I can get a higher up the range model






I just hope the hybrid keeps going until then, 36 mile round trip to uni will probably soon see it off


----------



## john12 (10 Nov 2010)

Hi all ... I wonder if any of you have changed the bottom bracket yet on their Secteur?
I got an Elite triple in May and it looks like it needs changing already.
Anyone know which one I need?
Great bike by the way now I've changed the wheels.

Cheers, john


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2010)

john12 said:


> Hi all ... I wonder if any of you have changed the bottom bracket yet on their Secteur?
> I got an Elite triple in May and it looks like it needs changing already.
> Anyone know which one I need?
> Great bike by the way now I've changed the wheels.
> ...



What makes you think it needs changing already? That's not a lot of time to have to change the BB.

*This will do ya *English Thread


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2010)

ian789 said:


> Thanks for the replys. I'm now going to delay buying the bike so I can save up more so I *can get a higher up the range model*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thinking. You won't be disappointed knowing end the end you got what you really wanted.


----------



## john12 (12 Nov 2010)

ianrauk said:


> What makes you think it needs changing already? That's not a lot of time to have to change the BB.
> 
> *This will do ya *English Thread





I know it does seem very soon. I've covered 3000miles since May and I'm a big fella (6'4 and 17st) so maybe that's why?....basically the left hand crank is creaking on the down stroke. I've tightened it all up and filled it with GT80 and it's still there so I just assumed the bracket has had it.
Thanks for the wiggle link...cheers.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Nov 2010)

john12 said:


> I know it does seem very soon. I've covered 3000miles since May and I'm a big fella (6'4 and 17st) so maybe that's why?....basically the left hand crank is creaking on the down stroke. I've tightened it all up and filled it with GT80 and it's still there so I just assumed the bracket has had it.
> Thanks for the wiggle link...cheers.



That's fair enough. Mine needed changing after a similar amount of miles. But that was down to the crappy weather we had last winter. Before buying a new one. Take off the cranks take out the BB, check the bearings move smoothly, give the bracket threads and BB threads a good clean, grease up, put back and see how it is.


----------



## john12 (12 Nov 2010)

Will do - thanks for the tips - cheers.


----------



## jonny jeez (22 Nov 2010)

Guys, how do you carry a secteur on a bike rack (I know, I know, why carry it when i can ride it...but a few of my friends live many miles away and we may need to travel to a mutual ride location...like cumbria)...anyhow...how does the underslung cable layout work with a rear hung bike rack, surely it gets totally mashed up?


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> Guys, how do you carry a secteur on a bike rack (I know, I know, why carry it when i can ride it...but a few of my friends live many miles away and we may need to travel to a mutual ride location...like cumbria)...anyhow...how does the underslung cable layout work with a rear hung bike rack, surely it gets totally mashed up?





Only ever put mine inside the car JJ,sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## TheBoyBilly (6 Dec 2010)

I've taken the plunge. I popped into Evan's Gatwick warehouse on the way home to buy a 2010 Secteur Elite. I told the chap that I thought I needed a size 54 but he suggested a size 56 after having me sit on a few different bikes including an Allez. I think he was right actually. He checked stock availability but thought that they may have sold out. I wasn't convinced to be honest and rang their Customer Service on the way home who assured me that they had at least three more in stock. So, after going online to purchase and receiving confirmation, the bike should be with me sometime next week (bar them really being out of stock  )
Other than that I would have to try somewhere else (like Rutland Cycles) or wait for the 2011 Elite in early February, but I just couldn't wait.

Bill


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2010)

HI BoyBilly,
I have the 2010 Spesh Secteur Elite 56". (pics in my gallery)
I'm 5'9" and am on the cusp of either the 54 or the 56. I prefer a bigger frame so I went with the 56 and changed the stem to a 90mm.


----------



## PaulSecteur (7 Dec 2010)

Hi,

Welcome to the club!

Im 5-11 with a 32 leg and have the 56.
I find it comfortable, just waiting for some decent weather so I can put some proper miles on on now.


----------



## jayonabike (11 Dec 2010)

Took my secteur out today for the first time since changing the brakes to the 105's. Blimey, what a difference to the standard Tektro brakes supplied. I can highly recommend changing the brakes, well worth the money. I have also bought the 105 spd-sl pedals as well which look the DogsB's, and Santa's getting me a pair of Fulcrum 3's. Can't wait to get them fitted and go burn some of that turkey off on Boxing day!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2010)

lazyj said:


> Took my secteur out today for the first time since changing the brakes to the 105's. Blimey, what a difference to the standard Tektro brakes supplied. I can highly recommend changing the brakes, well worth the money. I have also bought the 105 spd-sl pedals as well which look the DogsB's, and Santa's getting me a pair of Fulcrum 3's. Can't wait to get them fitted and go burn some of that turkey off on Boxing day!



It is amazing the difference the 105's make.
More assured braking, less spongy.


----------



## TheBoyBilly (11 Dec 2010)

Ah, I 've not got my Elite yet and eyeing an upgrade already......what did the 105 brake upgrade cost lazyj?

Bill


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2010)

*Here* you go Bill. This is where I got mine and seem to be the cheapest around.


----------



## PaulSecteur (11 Dec 2010)

ianrauk said:


> It is amazing the difference the 105's make.
> More assured braking, less spongy.



Do you rekon thats down to the calipers, or the pad compound? (Or both?)


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2010)

Both I think Paul. The callipers are definitely much more responsive.


----------



## Nozzer (22 Feb 2011)

so back to the brake issue, will 105 5700 calipers work ok with the 5600 levers on my secteur? surely it will as its only a cable making it work?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2011)

Nozzer said:


> so back to the brake issue, will 105 5700 calipers work ok with the 5600 levers on my secteur? surely it will as its only a cable making it work?





I would say yes.


----------

